# Camera tripod for laser level?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

They're both 1/4 -20. What's the diff?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

laser levels don't take pictures ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wildleg said:


> laser levels don't take pictures ?


Okay, that's funny :laughing:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I use a camera tripod from goodwill, it was only about $150 cheaper:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Even new, a good camera tripod is half the price.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

wildleg said:


> laser levels don't take pictures ?


:thumbup:

...or do they....


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Not a bad idea! I just would want to also carry around a big tripod. What is the situation that would require a tripod? 

Rough work I screw it to the wall, in finishing I'll set it on something like a ladder step and put stuff under it to get my height.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Not a bad idea! I just would want to also carry around a big tripod. What is the situation that would require a tripod?
> 
> Rough work I screw it to the wall, in finishing I'll set it on something like a ladder step and put stuff under it to get my height.


Why not just put it on your Home Depot bucket?

I want it to line up devices precisely on tile walls. I'm a picky SOB. That's why they pay me the big money  .


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I use my wife's camera tripod for this! Works great! The screw that holds a camera fits.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> Why not just put it on your Home Depot bucket?
> 
> I want it to line up devices precisely on tile walls. I'm a picky SOB. That's why they pay me the big money  .


And the area is finished, so you can't secure it to the wall? 

In that case, I would just put the laser on my ladder, shoot the beam and use that to measure a couple inches off the line to get my location.

I'm picky that way too.. because cabinets and counters are never perfectly level and then I get blamed for devices being off. So I use a laser level, so I can't take any heat.. my devices are PERFECT.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> And the area is finished, so you can't secure it to the wall?
> 
> In that case, I would just put the laser on my ladder, shoot the beam and use that to measure a couple inches off the line to get my location.
> 
> I'm picky that way too.. because cabinets and counters are never perfectly level and then I get blamed for devices being off. So I use a laser level, so I can't take any heat.. my devices are PERFECT.


You can get a mini camera tripod for twenty bucks. Might be worth a try  .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> You can get a mini camera tripod for twenty bucks. Might be worth a try  .


I have a camera tripod.. guess I'll try it on the next rough in and see how it goes!

Might be the best thing since I started slicing my bread.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Picked up this Bosch "camera style" tripod for fifty bucks. Works just fine  .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We use a tripod laser that spins , mostly on the reno's where all the floors are always off

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

99cents said:


> Picked up this Bosch "camera style" tripod for fifty bucks. Works just fine .


You paid $30 too much. :whistling2:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> You paid $30 too much. :whistling2:


That's a good price here in Bendover  .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Start shopping on Amazon if you want cheap.

$12

$21

We buy most things from Amazon.com and pick it up across the line, but anything for business I buy from Amazon.ca. Though a camera tripod would be personal!


----------

